# CE einer Wasseranlage



## maniac (22 Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
hab da mal ne Frage:

Wir haben eine Wasseraufbereitungsanlage bekommen.
Bestehend aus mehreren einzelnen Pumpen, 2 Dosiereinrichtungen, 2 Behälter und eine UV-Lampe. Die Pumpe und die Dosiereinrichtungen haben eine eigene Steuerung. Die Steuerungen sind nicht mit einander verbunden. Es gibt keine übergeordnete Steuerung.

Muss jetzt für die gesamte Anlage eine CE vergeben werden oder reichen die CE´s von den einzelnen Pumpen und Dosiereinrichtungen.

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## JesperMP (22 Oktober 2020)

Es liegt etwas ausserhalb meiner Erfahrung. Aber ich denke Ja.
Es gibt für eine Anlage Risiken die nicht direkt mit die Steuerung zu tun haben. Man kann fallen, hineinfallen, gegen scharfe Kanten stossen, Staub in die Augen bekommen, giftige Gäse einatmen usw.
Beim Installation von schwehren Maschinenteile können diese herunterfallen und jemand zerquetschen, usw. 

Dazu kommt die Zusammenhang von den gesammte Anlage inkl. einzelne Maschinen, wo man entscheiden muss ob es gibt Risiken z.B. bei die Übergänge zwischen einzel-Maschinen.

Dies muss auch berücksigtigt werden bevor man eine EG Konformitätserklärung ausgeben kann.

edit: Wer liefert die gesammte Anlage ?


----------



## maniac (22 Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Antwort.
Die Anlage wird von einem Lieferanten geliefert.
Ich meine das nämlich auch das eine gesamte CE erstellt werden muss. 
Er will sich rausreden, weil jede Pumpe und jede Dosierung eine Steuerung hat.


----------



## JesperMP (22 Oktober 2020)

Es hört sich an als es ist eine kleine Lieferant ohne Ahnung von EG Konformitätserklärung, Risikobeurteilung usw.


----------



## Tommi (22 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

hat das Ganze einen funktionellen- UND sicherheitstechnischen Zusammenhang? Dann ist es eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen
und benötigt ein gemeinsames CE-Zeichen. Z.B wenn es in einem Schutzgitter mit Schutztür steht, welche auf alle
Teile wirkt.
Fällt das Ganze denn unter die Maschinenrichtlinie, also hat es mindestens ein bewegliches Teil?
Risikobeurteilung muss immer sein, das ist ganz wichtig!!!


----------



## hirngabel (22 Oktober 2020)

Haben die Pumpen eine CE-Kennzeichnung nach Maschinenrichtlinie (in der Konformitätserklärung schauen) oder sind das unvollständige Maschinen und sie haben nur ein CE Kennzeichnung nach einer anderen Richtlinie? 
Wenn es unvollständige Maschinen sind muss derjenige eine Gesamt CE erstellen, der die unvollständigen Maschinen (und/oder Druckgeräte) zusammenbaut. 

Wenn es vollständige Maschinen sind muss geprüft werden ob es sich um eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen handelt, es gibt da ein Interpretationspapier der Bundesregierung dazu, kann man googlen. 
Wenn es um unter druckstehende Behälter geht könnte auch noch die Druckgeräterichtlinie relevant sein, wobei es hier teilweise Ausnahmen für Maschinen gibt.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Oktober 2020)

maniac schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Die Anlage wird von einem Lieferanten geliefert.
> Ich meine das nämlich auch das eine gesamte CE erstellt werden muss.
> Er will sich rausreden, weil jede Pumpe und jede Dosierung eine Steuerung hat.



Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass der Lieferant da auch recht hat.
Ich kenne Wasserbehandlungsanlagen in einem Baukastensystem.
Das sind alles Einzelanlagen ohne Verknüpfung. 
Es gibt zwar eine Art von „Verknüpfung“ über eine Leitwarte, aber die Stationen sind autark.


----------



## Safety (24 Oktober 2020)

Hilft vielleicht.
https://www.vci.de/langfassungen-pd...chtlinie-in-verfahrenstechnischen-anlagen.pdf


----------

